# Help Please: Allroad Performance Basics



## mdriverrad (Feb 26, 2007)

New to forum, would like to know which chip, which DV, (what's a DV?), and any other basic bolt on's (other than an intake and exhaust). Cost/labor necessary for chip and DV helpful. Basically, looking for a little more performance for not a lot of money, without killing the sound of the car.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Help Please: Allroad Performance Basics ([email protected])*

My ar is not chipped at the present time, when I do I favor the APR flash. I have read numerous posts stating that you should find a good local VAG savy tuner shop and go with what they sell. I will go with Achtuning and an APR, as they are 30 minutes up the road.
You owe me now Skylar (haha).


----------

